# Albino Royal



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

hello everyone, i have a female albino royal this is one of my favourite morphs but was wondering what you guys would put with an albino?

I'm not that keen on the albino spider but intrested to see what you guys could come up with.

cheers.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

pied to get double het albino pieds then breed them back together to hopefully produce a stunning albino pied:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah agree with you stunning, but a pied is probaly out of my price range at the moment


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> pied to get double het albino pieds then breed them back together to hopefully produce a stunning albino pied:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


this ^^^


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

spider het albino, just seen your not to keen on the albino spider so id go with a pin


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mojave for Mojave hets.

Simply because its not been done yet: victory:


----------



## royalking (May 4, 2010)

A male albino :2thumb:


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

royalking said:


> A male albino :2thumb:


Winner!

or a pied :whistling2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

:


royalking said:


> A male albino :2thumb:


:whip::naughty:


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Follow the link and see what u fancy lol


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

i suggest albino cinnamon


----------



## royalking (May 4, 2010)

Absolutely loving the albino ivory


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

haha now yer talking loving both the cinamon and the ivory.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

can you get Albino lesser platty?

i love lesser platinum's one of my favourite morphs!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Le Croc said:


> can you get Albino lesser platty?
> 
> i love lesser platinum's one of my favourite morphs!


you can do if you put an Albino to a Lesser and hope for a Lesser het to put back to the parent Albino.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> you can do if you put an Albino to a Lesser and hope for a Lesser het to put back to the parent Albino.


yeah that's what i thinking of doing, but i've never seen a pic of an albino lesser platty or even heard of anyone selling them!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

the lesser gene will 'fade' even the most orange albino gene...
albino lesser: genetically good, visually not so good

jmho


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

If I had the budget Id love to try a double het project from either albino x pied or albino x clown.

Albino clowns are fab 

Or as mentioned above albino x ivory for a long term project


Opps!

Wifes account!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> the lesser gene will 'fade' even the most orange albino gene...
> albino lesser: genetically good, visually not so good
> 
> jmho


Agreed, you'll just have a pale low contrast Albino.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fluffygirl said:


> If I had the budget Id love to try a double het project from either albino x pied or albino x clown.
> 
> Albino clowns are fab
> 
> Or as mentioned above albino x ivory for a long term project


from scratch, all 3 are long term (2 generation) projects, and all 3 are 1:16 odds...


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

It would be a lot of fun tho!










I wonder how much double hets for that would cost


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> the lesser gene will 'fade' even the most orange albino gene...
> albino lesser: genetically good, visually not so good
> 
> jmho


maybe I won't go down that route then......I also like the clown it's just too god damm expensive!!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

excession said:


> It would be a lot of fun tho!
> 
> image
> 
> I wonder how much double hets for that would cost


Albino Clown, now theres one I wont be going for.

I love the Clown morph and its various combos but thats not nice.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

For me it has to be the black pastel or pewter albino


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like the Albino Clown!

I think the head markings are fantastic.


----------



## Totally Morphed (Dec 21, 2009)

Clown and Black Pastel for me, love the Ivory too :2thumb:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

get a male bumblebee, breed the 2, get bumblebee het albino (if your lucky), breed 2 together, albino bumblebee.

not sure if its even been done yet!


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> get a male bumblebee, breed the 2, get bumblebee het albino (if your lucky), breed 2 together, albino bumblebee.
> 
> not sure if its even been done yet!


 
just look like a faded albino spider.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> just look like a faded albino spider.


agreed...


mattsdragons said:


> get a male bumblebee, breed the 2, get bumblebee het albino (if your lucky),
> *breed 2 together*, albino bumblebee.
> 
> not sure if its even been done yet!


bumblebee het albino x albino = better odds


----------



## kidman (Sep 15, 2008)

I got a spinner het albino would love a ciny albino I also got a ciny het lav can't wait to breed her


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I shall be putting a male albino to a female bumblebee when they are both ready. I like the spider albino so thats what I will be going for in 2 generations


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

T1NOR3PT1L35 said:


> Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
> 
> Follow the link and see what u fancy lol


 how many different morphs do u want lol:gasp:


----------

